# what do i miss about pinas?



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Not really much....dirty beaches> nope,loud videoke at night or dogs barking? nope...lack of respect? nope,people spitting everywhere? nope Red hotdogs and island beauties...yup


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We pretty much agree on everything except those red hot dogs but I found myself a little lonely stateside but then again I didn't' have anyone with me my entire family was here, most of my neighbors kept to themselves and didn't' want to engage in conversation but then again I'm from ND.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*my peace and quiet*

This is my comfort


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Im ruined for life,,raised in the country.....like it this way....so does my son.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*son*

Here he at almost 5 now gene,2 yrs in usa....leads the class in academics,usa schools are lacking.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Manila Bay was drastically changed from many garbages(polluted) into WOW. It is clean now and people make it "PASYALAN" or visit and they even swim. You gonna check it, it was totally changed.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx said:


> Manila Bay was drastically changed from many garbages(polluted) into WOW. It is clean now and people make it "PASYALAN" or visit and they even swim. You gonna check it, it was totally changed.


No. Nothing has changed. The water is still full of bacteria - officials are warning people not to swim in the polluted water. It is good that they removed trash, but they have cleaned the beach every year for the last 5 or 6 years. First good storm and it will all be back. They make a start, but have a long way to go.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tukaram said:


> No. Nothing has changed. The water is still full of bacteria - officials are warning people not to swim in the polluted water. It is good that they removed trash, but they have cleaned the beach every year for the last 5 or 6 years. First good storm and it will all be back. They make a start, but have a long way to go.


Manila bay is toxic


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Im ruined for life,,raised in the country.....like it this way....so does my son.


When my wife came to the USA we lived outside Los Angeles for 6 years and she liked it because it reminded her of home because she could walk places. We moved to NC last year out in the country. She at hated it at first and now she loves having her space with a big house.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Tukaram said:


> No. Nothing has changed. The water is still full of bacteria - officials are warning people not to swim in the polluted water. It is good that they removed trash, but they have cleaned the beach every year for the last 5 or 6 years. First good storm and it will all be back. They make a start, but have a long way to go.


Let's see how it goes.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*West to East Coast Move*



cyberfx1024 said:


> When my wife came to the USA we lived outside Los Angeles for 6 years and she liked it because it reminded her of home because she could walk places. We moved to NC last year out in the country. She at hated it at first and now she loves having her space with a big house.


I spent a couple weeks in Hampton Virginia my first time visiting the East Coast and what I noticed was many different products sold in the big box stores such as cigars from I think from the Dominican Republic as an example or the chicken seemed really large even the thighs, breasts and leg pieces were huge and also there were no stocking issues like California but I also noticed that the delicious taco spots on the West Coast were not to be found on the East Coast even the fresh salsa wasn't sold in the grocery stores all they sold was the Frito brand in the jars, we did eat at a Mexican restaurant but I could have had a more delicious eating experience in Fargo ND.

Virginia roads seemed very spaced out and very clean modern same with many of the neighborhoods so a huge difference from California. For sure always a stocking problem in the Philippines this will never change I can't even find gummy bears it's been 4 months they only sell tiny overpriced packages the large packages always sold out.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I spent a couple weeks in Hampton Virginia my first time visiting the East Coast and what I noticed was many different products sold in the big box stores such as cigars from I think from the Dominican Republic as an example or the chicken seemed really large even the thighs, breasts and leg pieces were huge and also there were no stocking issues like California *but I also noticed that the delicious taco spots on the West Coast were not to be found on the East Coast even the fresh salsa wasn't sold in the grocery stores all they sold was the Frito brand in the jars*, we did eat at a Mexican restaurant but I could have had a more delicious eating experience in Fargo ND.
> 
> Virginia roads seemed very spaced out and very clean modern same with many of the neighborhoods so a huge difference from California. For sure always a stocking problem in the Philippines this will never change I can't even find gummy bears it's been 4 months they only sell tiny overpriced packages the large packages always sold out.


Yeah that's one of the things I do miss about CA overall was all the good spots for tacos or Mexican food. I used to be able to just walk down the street at work during lunchtime to this small convenience store that had a awesome Mexican cuisine going on. The majority of the people that went there were the landscapers/gardening guys so you knew it was authentic. I used to be able to get the best salsa I have ever had from my neighbor across the street who made it herself. It was one of those salsas that was so good you didn't care how hot it was because you just kept eating it. 

The roads and parking here on the East Coast are spaced out more compared to the West Coast. Not to mention that the state doesn't have those stupid bumps every 2 feet on the highways here that separate lanes.


----------

